# Script für iptables unter Suse 7.3



## venom (1. Juni 2003)

Moin, ich brauche ein script, wie man es unter /etc/init.d findet, das folgende Befehle ausführt:

/sbin/iptables -F
/sbin/iptables -F -t nat

/sbin/iptables -P INPUT   ACCEPT
/sbin/iptables -P OUTPUT  ACCEPT
/sbin/iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s $NET_INT -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

/sbin/insmod ip_nat_ftp >> /dev/null
/sbin/insmod ip_conntrack_ftp >> /dev/null

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

Ich habe leider noch nicht so viel Ahnung, wie man sowas programmiert, wäre cool, wenn mir da jemand so ein Script schreiben könnte, evtl. mit einigen kurzen Kommentaren, was wie funktioniert oder wo ich mich informieren kann, wie man sowas schreibt...

MfG venom


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2003)

Wo ist das Problem? Die Zeilen hier ab in eine Datei und in /etc/ppp/ip-up

```
sh Dateiname
```
rein. Dadurch wird das Script immer dann ausgeführt, wenn eine INet-Verbindung aufgebaut wird.


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2003)

Auf http://harry.homelinux.org findest du einen IP-Tables-Generator, der dir auf wunsch auch ein startscript generiert. Den kannst du auch mal testen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mir eben testweise auch mal eins zuschicken lassen. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2003)

Find ich auch! 
Und das tolle an IP-Tables ist ja eigentlich das Prinzip: Alles Blocken, was nicht eindeutig durch soll. Komischerweise arbeiten viele Win32-Firewalls genau andersrum.


----------



## venom (2. Juni 2003)

Ey cool, das Ding funktioniert ja wunderbar 

Bei mir hatte das vorher nicht geklappt, das einfach in eine datei rein zu schreiben...

Vielen Dank Leute

MfG venom


----------

